

Zynga copies yet another game - iamandrus
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/29/buffalo-studios-blasts-zynga-for-copying-bingo-blitz-social-game/

======
arguesalot
So the consensus is still that this is all cool because there are no IP
violations? Because i think there is, with this being a public company and
all. I would like one of their investors to come forward and at least say
something for once.

